# Lime Rock Park Vintage Racing



## Heck (Aug 29, 2008)

It was my first time out to this track so I did not try and waste time and hit all the spots. The weather was over cast all day but the rain stayed away. I felt I did well with my shots being only the 2nd time using my new D300 so I was lucky I learned where the right buttons were as far as modes lol.. I did have to take a few minutes to find the button to open the door for the card when I needed to do a change.. and yeah I felt stupid lol..


----------



## SjKaldas (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cool! I love vintage racing.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahha wow , I like your pictures! The last one looks like the kind of picture you see in magazines ( in my humble opinion at least).

May I ask , how did you do the second picture?


----------



## Heck (Aug 30, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> Ahha wow , I like your pictures! The last one looks like the kind of picture you see in magazines ( in my humble opinion at least).
> 
> May I ask , how did you do the second picture?




	 	 The 2nd photo is just a plain old panning shot at 1/80 sutter at F10. The trick was to find a spot where the car passed some foreground bushes that were on the hill where I was standing.. I seen maybe this could be a good shot and it was planned. That said I did lose about 50 shots trying to get one like it. Just cuz I knew what I wanted to do don't mean I can just go get it in a few shots lol. Search panning for more info if you don't know how to do it.. Thanks


----------



## photo28 (Aug 30, 2008)

last one is awesome! Sell that to a magazine! All are beautiful, nicely done. The last one you may want to make the road horizontal.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 30, 2008)

I had to listen to this my whole entire field hockey practice (my HS is a couple miles away from limerock). DAMN it can get really hard to concentrate with all that noise after a while. 
to think I was considering working there... :meh:

anywho, great shots. last panning shot is definitely my favorite.


----------



## F1addict (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow!
Those are alot better then the shots I got there today. But then again I didn't have anywhere near the equipment you have.
Did you get access to the areas that only the pro photographers can get to? Because I can't figure out where you where to get the pictures of the 3 Mustangs and the Aston Martin?

I'll have to post some of my better ones later even thought they won't be anywhere close to the quality of yours.
You should got the American Le Mans series race there next year. Thats always a fun event to got to.


----------



## Heck (Aug 30, 2008)

F1addict said:


> Wow!
> Those are alot better then the shots I got there today. But then again I didn't have anywhere near the equipment you have.
> Did you get access to the areas that only the pro photographers can get to? Because I can't figure out where you where to get the pictures of the 3 Mustangs and the Aston Martin?
> 
> ...



It was my first time at track but I seen it on tv and in videos for years.. They did a repave and changed some things around. The spot your speaking of is a new area they opened up just before the bridge at the main gate.. I spent most of my time there. And I was told that from turns 3 and 4 they set up a 2nd fence where they let you go in and get a bit closer to the action. All shots were taken were no special access was needed.


----------



## Heck (Aug 30, 2008)

Few more I took












Link to the gallery 
http://heck.zenfolio.com/p1014582102


----------



## That7guy (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the shot with the AM DB5


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 31, 2008)

The last shot in the original post is the far and away best of the series. It's splendid. Overall a very nice series.


----------



## bullitt453 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice shots.  Lovin' the GT350 Mustangs.


----------



## polymoog (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pics, esp of 238 and 33


----------



## Ptyler22 (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you get a pass to go out on the track? Great shots, I was also there, but on Sunday and Monday. It's not the best track for shooting at unless you can get a pass. (which I haven't). All the good spots are press only.


----------



## Heck (Sep 14, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Did you get a pass to go out on the track? Great shots, I was also there, but on Sunday and Monday. It's not the best track for shooting at unless you can get a pass. (which I haven't). All the good spots are press only.



No pass needed.. I felt there were tons of great places for great shots with out a pass.. some corners I had too much lens (200mm) and some I felt 400 mm would do the trick.. I would like to have next time a 1.4 tele with me but I did ok for just having the 200.. it helps having the 2.8 200mm and a d300.. I had to bump up the iso with the tree cover and dark clouds out most of the day and my old d40x would have made alot of noise with the iso numbers I was pushing with the d300.


----------



## Gphoto (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice pannings :thumbup:


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 15, 2008)

Good stuff Heck, i had a chance to get trackside at a historic race this year also at the Walter Mitty event at Road Atlanta. I photographed some of the same cars you did (mustangs and Ferrari's). Some of my fav's I have not posted yet but the generic ones are here:

http://joecoulson.blogspot.com/2008/05/road-atlanta-may-08.html

I had a blast and loved being 6ft away from the track on some shots. I bought a new lens since then and can't wait until next year. Good shots though, love the historic races!!!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 15, 2008)

This was my fav shot of that day.


----------



## Heck (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah nothing like getting daylight under the wheels.. Good stuff on your site. The colors are just bursting.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, it's that D300, isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heck said:


> No pass needed.. I felt there were tons of great places for great shots with out a pass.. some corners I had too much lens (200mm) and some I felt 400 mm would do the trick.. I would like to have next time a 1.4 tele with me but I did ok for just having the 200.. it helps having the 2.8 200mm and a d300.. I had to bump up the iso with the tree cover and dark clouds out most of the day and my old d40x would have made alot of noise with the iso numbers I was pushing with the d300.



Ya there are some good areas, but one I would reallly like to get to is the press spot in the fence, on the new chicane, right at the end of the back straight there. That must be a killer angle. I never felt I had too much zoom with my 28-135, haha. I really need a 70-200 F2.8, or atleast the F4. Fun times at limerock as always though.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Sep 21, 2008)

wow...these are amazing! the last 3 in the frist post are awesome!


----------



## Heck (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you toxic..


----------

